# Napoleon Total War Problems



## bway425 (Jul 9, 2010)

OK IVe installed everything and registered with Steam... Everything dowloaded and installed fine but now when I click to play the game it pops up an error and asks if I want to debug or send the problem to MIcrosoft... MOre detail on the error I get this down below? PLease Help!

C:\DOCUME~1\brandon\LOCALS~1\Temp\c543_appcompat.txt


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello bway425 and welcome to TSF.

Can I get your system specs?

RAM
CPU
Motherboard
Power Supply Unit (PSU)
Graphics card

Can you take a screen shot of the error?

Install the latest directx for now


----------



## bway425 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey,
THanks for responding first off...

I have a Nividia Geforce 7300 gt
AMD Athlon (TM) XP 3000+
2.17 Ghz 2.00 GB RAM (not 2.6 I know 
PSU BFG 650
ASus A7V8X-X ACPI BIOS

NOt sure on the Power supply though


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

bway425 said:


> NOt sure on the Power supply though


Open the side of your tower and and locate the PSU. Should look like this:









Check the sticker for the make, model, wattage, number of amps on the 12vrail(s).


----------



## bway425 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok lets see... 
ATX 12V V2.3 W/O PFC
PCAR E3 600


----------



## bway425 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have installed/reinstalled everything.. all updates are done on steam I've played rome TW, M2TW, and now Napoleon but this one I havn't gotten to the main screen even.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Your system isn't good enough for the game. This game requires at least a dual core and something like a the older 7800 GT or something similar. Its probably just your system thats the problem and even if you do get to playing it well and that is, *IF* you do it will just play at around 5 frames per second maybe less.

Check your minimum specs against this.
http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10382/


----------



## bway425 (Jul 9, 2010)

OK I figured... What can I do to make this work? Is there a better processor that I can buy or do I have to upgrade my entire cpu and all of it's components?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Your best bet would be to probably buy a bunch of parts depending on what you currently have and what is upgradable but judging from your system nothiing is worth keeping or upgrading. You could recap some of the money after you buy a new computer by selling the one you have for around $100. I'm going to have post a system around $600. You'll want to keep your mouse, keyboard, monitor, speakers.

I'll post a system build that can play any game out there for around $600 after i get back from my girlfriend's place tonight.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

A couple things I want to point out
-*Keep your old DVD burner*
Its around $150 over the limit I previously said in my above post.

*CPU*
AMD Athlon II X4 620 Propus 2.6GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Processor ADX620WFGIBOX 
$90

*Motherboard*
GIGABYTE GA-770T-USB3 AM3 AMD 770 USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
$80

*RAM*
G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-4GBPK 
$92

*PSU*
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply 
$90

*Case*
COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP Black SECC/ ABS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 
$70

*Video Card*
SAPPHIRE 100284L Radeon HD 5750 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card 
$140

*Hard Drive*
Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 
$75

*OS*
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM 
$100

Total = $737


----------

